# smaller frog hooks.



## redbug (Jan 11, 2008)

I just received my order from Barlow's tackle and started putting together 
size2/0 and 3/0 frog hooks 
they are 60* angle hooks with the spring keepers on them I plan on using them for my worms and brush hogs this should help keep my baits from siding down the hook shaft


Wayne


----------



## SMDave (Jan 11, 2008)

I was thinking of doing that with my trick worm using my Zoom Horny Toad hook. I don't see why it wouldn't work. I also want to use a double-hooked frog hook as a trailer hook. :lol:


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 11, 2008)

Wayne, look for the 28* hooks, and the keepers. I'll try to remember to toss a few in your box, I'm out of some hook sizes, but i'll send what I can.


----------

